# Watch Illustrations and Designs



## bfgreen

Here are some of my recent watch illustrations and designs. As I get more I will post them up here. I am working on a line of professional watch designs of my own and hope to one day get them into production, I'll post my designs up here shortly too! Enjoy ;-)

Here is a wallpaper (1024x768) of my Bathys Hawaii 100 Fathoms:


----------



## az12vman

Beautiful work! Adobe Illustator?


----------



## bfgreen

Yep, illustrations done in Adobe Illustrator then merged together using photoshop. Clean and simple. Glad you like 'em.


----------



## SANTI CARRAMI

Bestial pictures. Congratulations


----------



## watchmandan

I'm looking for someone to design a dial for me. Would you be interested?



bfgreen said:


> Here are some of my recent watch illustrations and designs. As I get more I will post them up here. I am working on a line of professional watch designs of my own and hope to one day get them into production, I'll post my designs up here shortly too! Enjoy ;-)
> 
> Here is a wallpaper (1024x768) of my Bathys Hawaii 100 Fathoms:


----------



## bfgreen

watchmandan said:


> I'm looking for someone to design a dial for me. Would you be interested?


Yeah I would love to help you design a watch dial - that would be great. I've done work for Bathys Hawaii and designed the cover for Peter Millar's Doxa SUB dive watch book.

I'd like to get move involved in watch design, but my day job get's in the way! If it's not too late send me a PM or email and we'll take it from there.

Cheers.


----------



## Wien

Nice designs! How many hours?


----------



## bfgreen

Typically a couple of hours for each. I can usually knock one out in an evening after work.

I'm working on some designs of my own right now and looking into the possibility of getting a few made up depending on the price. I want a really good pilot/fleiger and almost every one I see has something I would want to change, so I'm trying to incorporate all of my requirements into a custom design I want. Of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder, nobody else may even like it.


----------



## neogeek

Great designs. Maybe someday you can help me design a watch


----------



## HalifaxNS

I always just thought of that bathys blueprint as a creative ad.

Im glad to see there is someone behind it, making more designs of other watches. They look great, and present every watch well, its a great idea, they are very informative and I love how all the facts are presented.

I was excited to see the moon watch, and it made me wish their was one of my Tudor sub.

Is that the kind of thing I could pay to get done? 
If so, she would look good on my wall.

thanks for the great work!


----------



## bfgreen

@ neogeek:

That would be a dream come true!

One of my long term goals is to have one of my watch designs put into production, even if it's on a small/limited scale. I have several designs that I have been working on for myself based mostly on military and pilot style watches, the purpose being to improve on all of those amazing designs that are out there but lack on minor item or are 95% what I want with one thing missing. My designs are for me the perfect watch with no additional fluff added.

I hope to get around to posting some of my own concepts up here soon, for now you'll just have to make do with my drawings of other excellent designs!


----------



## bfgreen

HalifaxNS said:


> I was excited to see the moon watch, and it made me wish their was one of my Tudor sub.
> 
> Is that the kind of thing I could pay to get done?
> If so, she would look good on my wall.
> 
> thanks for the great work!


Thanks for the kind words, it's always good to hear other people appreciating the work I've done.

The motivation for doing the illustrations was quite simply my love of watches, specifically the ones I own and admire. The Bathys Hawaii illustration was a commissioned piece, done for John to launch his brand way, way back in early 2005. He had seen my Doxa blueprints and wanted one to use for the launch of his 100 Fathoms line.

Unfortunately this has nothing to do with my day job, so up to this point it has been on a case by case basis not simply as a way to make money. If you are genuinely interested in commissioning me to do an illustration for a particular watch, I'd be more than happy to discuss that via PM/email.

I've had several private inquiries for me to do this for folks, some have wanted custom blueprints created, some have wanted watch design assistance, and one or two others have wanted help designing watches for production.

Send me a PM and I'd be more than happy to chat.


----------



## bfgreen

*BFG Watch designs*

I strive for simplicity and clarity. Here are my works in progress...


----------



## OHMS

Absolutely love the black strap BFG Pilot. :-! :-!


----------



## bfgreen

OHMS said:


> Absolutely love the black strap BFG Pilot. :-! :-!


Thanks man! I had someone offer to help me put these (and some of my other designs) into production but it all fell through - real shame. I'll keep this thread updated and if things ever take off (no pun intended) I'll let everyone know.


----------



## bfgreen

Wanted to share some of my diver watch designs with you all. I'm a HUGE fan of the 1970s style dive watches with the internal rotating bezels, and here's my take on what I think the perfect dive watch would look like...


----------



## Casek

These are all amazing designs especially the diver and pilot GMT. I would love to see them go into production and would defiantly buy several.

Cheers


----------



## bfgreen

Casek said:


> These are all amazing designs especially the diver and pilot GMT. I would love to see them go into production and would defiantly buy several.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, me too! You can vote for one or all of my designs to help have one put into production on the Watch Design Poll here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=157731


----------



## bfgreen

Casek said:


> These are all amazing designs especially the diver and pilot GMT. I would love to see them go into production and would defiantly buy several. Cheers


For those of you that don't already know, my Ocean Diver watch design is being put into full production and will be ready for purchase in November. You can read more and submit a pre-order request on the official Prometheus Watch Forum.


----------



## MikalNY

wow nice work!


----------

